# BC thread closed, closed



## S-Express (22 Jul 2017)

The thread about the BC thread being closed, is also closed. Is this a new record? Will this thread also be closed?


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2017)

No mods available to go through it as we have life going on outside of here. Sorry but we had a raft of reports and upset people so have locked it pending cleaning up.

Sorry short staffed due to holidays. Hola from Spain.


----------



## S-Express (22 Jul 2017)

I think you misunderstood what I was asking, but never mind. Enjoy your hols


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2017)

Site support reports often get closed when action complete. But the thread was closed again so I could unlock it but not much point as an update has been posted.


----------



## S-Express (22 Jul 2017)

Anyway, the panic is over, as the as the new code was adopted by 93% I think. So all talk of secret plots to turn BC into a motoring organisation are now even less relevant than they were before.


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2017)

Old man Benstead will be doing his nut!


----------



## S-Express (22 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Old man Benstead will be doing his nut!



For £43m, I'm sure he'll get over it....


----------



## User16625 (6 Sep 2017)

fossyant said:


> No mods available to go through it as we have life going on outside of here. Sorry but we had a raft of reports and upset people so have locked it pending cleaning up.
> 
> Sorry short staffed due to holidays. Hola from Spain.



Speaking of closed threads (or at least semi closed ones), why cant people edit their own posts that are pending mod approval? Pretty much half my posts usually require a quick edit after second thoughts. Its not a big deal but it looks like an administrative oversight.


----------



## srw (7 Sep 2017)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Speaking of closed threads (or at least semi closed ones), why cant people edit their own posts that are pending mod approval? Pretty much half my posts usually require a quick edit after second thoughts. Its not a big deal but it looks like an administrative oversight.


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/editing-posts-subject-to-pre-moderation.207715/


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2017)

S-Express said:


> For £43m, I'm sure he'll get over it....



He never seems to do so. A very angry fellow.


----------



## Markymark (7 Sep 2017)

I think this thread should be closed


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Sep 2017)

I hadn't realised it was still open. Sorted.


----------

